# Trichopsis pumilus - Sparkling (Pygmy) Gourami



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I picked up a pair of these little gems the other day for my 7 gallon.

I'm wondering if anyone has any specific knowledge with them, best ways to bring out colors, spawning, etc. I believe I might have two males right now, but so far no problems at all - like I had with my male/female honey gourami fiasco before.

I love their blue eyes ... look GREAT against the black sand substrate


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I love these little guys, they're hands down my favorite type of gourami. I've got 7 in my 20 high and they're doing just fine together. I think thick plant coverage is the key to their happiness, just like other gouramis. Mine have lived in varied conditions in the past and thrive just about everywhere. The best way I've found to get good color is to keep more than one male so they'll stay "on the prowl" so to speak. Otherwise treatment just like any other hardy fish is sufficient. 

Spawning is similar to other labyrinth fish, thick plant growth at the surface and a gentle current are pretty much all that's needed. As soon as they start croaking you know you're doing things right. The first time it happens it can be a bit of a surprise though..

Best,
Phil


----------

